# Lever Journey Begins



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

A more mature L1 to start my Lever journey with as well as a new Fiorenzato F83E to help.

Big big thanks to Dave (coffechap)for giving me some of his time in his "coffee cave" and supplying me the L1.

Really good few hours spent being educated and enlightened in the dark arts of pulling some really nice shots on the L1.

He even converted me to drinking flat whites.(not that im ever going to be able to replicate them)

Cheers Dave keep the phone on









Paul


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Gorgeous - major jealousy!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations - doesn't get much better!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Enjoy that set up, you will be knocking out fantastic flat whites in no time, but more importantly amazing espresso


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Want to hear about the Fiorenzato F83E as much as I want to hear about your experiences with the L1


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

great setup !

enjoy the new toys


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Great setup mate


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sure you will enjoy the journey. Coincidentally mine only started recently with a similar trip to the coffee cave. What a lever legend!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Cheers all.

Some great results today with some Rave Suarez.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Some great results today with some Rave Suarez.


A CC favourite, too, and it comes with plenty of bite.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

And plenty of static, at least in my last bag. Love it though.


----------

